# Vlad Droi-Hiem



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

My hellspawn Fursona. 



Name: Vlad Droi-Hiem
Age: 2046
Sex: Male
Species: Demon wolf (Greater demon) 
Height: 7 feet tall in "humanoid form"  14 feet in "demon form" 
Weight: Varies.

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Red long fur,
- Markings: When in demon form black runes are all over hsi body.
- Eye color: Red. 
- Other features: Serpentine tounge, long curled horns, devil like tail. 
*
When "humanoid*" 

long fur, a scar on his cheek and about 7 feet tall, he looks like a normal anthro wolf but with horns and a devil tail with red fur. *

When "Daemonic" *
"canine" legs (didgagrade or whatever)  about 12-14 feet tall with harsh features (alike a werewolf for example) black bone like protrisions out fot he spine and shoulders long fangs and glowing eyes his hands grow claws and the horns become extremely large and the tale longer and whip like. 


Behavior and Personality:
Verry protective and assertive slow to anger but once enraged struggles to stop.  Tends to enjoy extreme  Hedonism. 

Skills: Verry strong and quite seductive, Charismatic and skilled with a  Guitar
Weaknesses: "holy men" of great power. The loss of his Ruby.

Likes: Sex, Heavy metal, booze, War,  mayham and women.
Dislikes: "peace bringers" "law" and prudish twats.

History:
He has existed for eons in one form or another more often then not he is dormant, he has only recently awakened roughly 25 years ago and has been becoming "part of society" more or less to stave curiosity and to find new means of amusement.

He was "Created" when he exchaged his "humanity(?)" for immortality, now he has never ending wishes for lust passion and fury, and has been driven by it more-or-less for his whole existence, He eventually became imprisoned in the lade middle ages by a group of clerics, and has over the eons learned more of how to control his lust and rage then he was let out but an unsuspecting individual and he is free once more. 


Clothing/Personal Style: Tattered leather Jacket with studs (open), Torn  black jeans, and no shoes he has a chain with a ruby  hanging round his neck and he uses it to  keep control of himself. 


Goal: To slate his wishes which he can never do.
Profession: A rock star ;D
Personal quote: "You have been to hell and back, but i never left"
Theme song: "feel so knumb Rob zombie" 

Favorite food: MEAT.
Favorite drink: booze
Favorite location: Castles, caves and urban wastelands. 
Favorite weather: Storms.
Favorite color: Red.

Least liked food: Vegitation.
Least liked drink: Water.
Least liked location: Places of holy warship.
Least liked weather: Sunny.

Favorite person: whoever he can keep to his own.
Least liked person: Priests.
Enemies: Holy men
Orientation: Heterosexual.

there are some more extreme qualities that may or may not be appropriate to state here. Ask if you really must know


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 14, 2009)

Is it Overlord 3: Furminions addition?
Although my fursona was better but i forgot it already.
Now where are my papers.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

lawl Think "metalhead + Satan + wolf + horny douchebag"


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Nov 14, 2009)

Masculinity asserted.

Congratulations.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Teto said:


> Masculinity asserted.
> 
> Congratulations.


 XD Is that such a bad thing?


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 14, 2009)

Hawt


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Barak (Nov 14, 2009)

Nice Fursona !


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Bro.


----------



## Barak (Nov 14, 2009)

Not the kind of people i would piss off


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

defiantly not


----------



## Barak (Nov 14, 2009)

But i could get drunk with him..... !


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

You mean he is ever sober? xD Yeahhh, good times man.


----------



## TDK (Nov 14, 2009)

Damn... first the Lumberjack Beaver and now a Demonic Wolf who happens to be a alcoholic, your on a roll with the fursonas Ace.


----------



## BackwardsButterfly (Nov 14, 2009)

Yay! See you at A.A! :3


----------



## Marodi (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> My hellspawn Fursona.
> 
> there are some more extreme qualities that may or may not be appropriate to state here. Ask if you really must know


Like the level of your straightness


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

BackwardsButterfly said:


> Yay! See you at A.A! :3


>_> lawl.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 15, 2009)

Motor Mouth said:


> Damn... first the Lumberjack Beaver and now a Demonic Wolf who happens to be a alcoholic, your on a roll with the fursonas Ace.


 The beaver was more of a joke then anything.


----------

